# Help with remote coding??



## deansmommy4 (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know the first thing about remote coding, but it's my ultimate goal.
I want to work from home and work at my own pace.  Before I get physicians to work for, what should I plan for first?  Is there a how to book to give me the basics??
I have my CPC, and I have coded ER, radiology, interventional radiology, clinics, surgeries, inpatients and outpatient visits.
I'm having a baby and I'm interested in working from home.
Please help. Thank you.


----------



## cblack712 (Oct 30, 2011)

I just started coding remotely 5 months ago, however I have been with the same company for over 7 years. Are you looking for a practice or company that will allow you to code from home (which is probably the best for your situation) or looking to branch out and solicite your services to a physician? I can help you with both as I explored both options before making my final decision. 
My email is cblack712@yahoo.com - if you chose to email me back please let me know that you did so that way I can avoid it going to spam and never replying back - I seem to have a big issue with that here lately!! 

Carrie Davenport, MCC CPC


----------



## deansmommy4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you, Carrie! I'm emailing you!!


----------



## cblack712 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Jennifer - got your email and I am replying, computer is being weird!


----------



## dona1024@hotmail.com (Oct 31, 2011)

*Remote Coding*

Hi 
I as well would like your in put on remote coding. I am emailing you as well

Thanks Donna


----------



## Alicia Scott (Oct 31, 2011)

*Remote coding*

I would also like information about remote coding for my students. I will e-mail you in just a bit. I usually tell my students that it is not practical for them to think they can get a remote coding job until they have some experience behind them. Some of them do want this to be their long term goal so I would appreciate information I can pass on to them so that they are discouraged.


----------



## cblack712 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am glad to help. I will respond to your emails a little later tonight. Today is a hectic day!! '
Thanks -


----------



## courtney_stutler (Oct 31, 2011)

*Info*

WOW, everyone is looking, any info anyone can share please do.  I don't want to bombard you with emails.  Thanks


----------



## dk22 (Oct 31, 2011)

I sent an email also.  Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## deb098 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Carrie,
I just sent you an email. 

Deb


----------



## kandigrl79 (Nov 1, 2011)

Alicia Scott said:


> I would also like information about remote coding for my students. I will e-mail you in just a bit. I usually tell my students that it is not practical for them to think they can get a remote coding job until they have some experience behind them. Some of them do want this to be their long term goal so I would appreciate information I can pass on to them so that they are discouraged.



I coded remotely for 4 years for a billing company.  Although I had coding experience when I was hired, my boss told me in the interview that often times, she _prefers_ to hire new coders without experience because then she doesn't have any "bad habits" to break and she can more easily mold them as coders.  So...I say that to say, don't rule out remote coding for newbees. I liked coding remote okay, but after a while, it got really, really, really boring.  I think it depends on the kind of coding you're doing.  I was doing ED and I mean, even though it's ED, it's still your standard, nausea, chest pain, vomiting, bug bites (yes people come to the ED for bug bites), etc. The hospital that I coded for wasn't trauma 1 so, the chief complaints were pretty basic and eventually it became pretty monotonous. I liked the flexibility of schedule, but I want to be clear, I *did not* have the luxury of working at my own pace. It was a production based job in which I was expected to code (score E&M, any surgeries: fracture care, aspirations, repairs, etc., ancillary charges: EKGs, pulse ox, etc. *AND* correct diagnoses) between 150-200 charts in an 8 hour time period once my probationary period ended. So...there are upsides and downsides to remote coding. I'd say do plenty of research on the company for which you contemplate working, find out their expectations, etc., and speak with those who code or have coded remotely.  Best wishes!


----------



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Carrie, 

I just emailed you too. I would really appreciate if you could help me with this information. 

Thank you.
sidika


----------



## cbarry (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Carrie,

I alos have sent you an email from catmandu7552003@yahoo.com.

I hope that you are not too badly bombarded.  Thank you in advance for all help that you can give

thanks
Cat


----------



## jbug94 (Nov 1, 2011)

I emailed you as well Carrie,  (Jbug94)  . Thanks in advance.


----------



## jnwhite80 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Remote Coding*



cblack712 said:


> I just started coding remotely 5 months ago, however I have been with the same company for over 7 years. Are you looking for a practice or company that will allow you to code from home (which is probably the best for your situation) or looking to branch out and solicite your services to a physician? I can help you with both as I explored both options before making my final decision.
> My email is cblack712@yahoo.com - if you chose to email me back please let me know that you did so that way I can avoid it going to spam and never replying back - I seem to have a big issue with that here lately!!
> 
> Carrie Davenport, MCC CPC



Hi Carrie,

I sent you an email request.
Thank you, Janice White, RHIA, CPC, CTR


----------



## kristyrodecker (Nov 2, 2011)

There is a lot of info. here about remote coding. At the bottom of the page is a list of companies that hire remotely as well.

http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/


----------

